# ever smoke the wrong end?



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

the other day, i was having a bonfire with some buddies. i got so pre-occupied helping with the fire i stuck the wrong end of my tatuaje cojonu 03 in my mouth and ended up with a mouth full of ash. 

funny thing, it didn't taste half bad. i'd describe it as sweet with a strong after taste of....ash. :ss


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Done that many times in my Marby days. I did come close to lighting the wrong end a few weeks ago.


----------



## tjc (Sep 19, 2007)

I saw a drunk friend in college do that years ago. I've never laughed so hard in my life and I'm sure he's never coughed that hard.

-Tim


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> the other day, i was having a bonfire with some buddies. i got so pre-occupied helping with the fire i stuck the wrong end of my tatuaje cojonu 03 in my mouth and ended up with a mouth full of ash.
> 
> funny thing, it didn't taste half bad. i'd describe it as sweet with a strong after taste of....ash. :ss


Done it a time or two years ago when I smoked cigarettes and drank too much. :r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

CeeGar said:


> Done it a time or two years ago when I smoked cigarettes and drank too much. :r


:tpd: when i smoked cigarettes i used to do this all the time. of course i was trashed all the time to.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

I've smoked a cigar backwards once, but never put the burning end in my mouth! I can't imagine how trashed I would have to be to do that  :al


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I've lit the filter end of a cigarette in the past by mistake but never put the business end of a lit cigar in my mouth.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Did happen to me once... As I remember, a Gran Habano 3 Siglos which I was smoking 250 feet from the back door of my hotel in Provo, UT (Gotta love those smoking laws).

I was celebrating a good business trip with one of my favorite mid-range cigars, and was playing a FIERCE game of Texas Hold-em online (as I often do while smoking)

I was travelling, so I didn't have my normal accouterments (i.e. ashtray), and the Utahns were NOT happy with supplying me one. I swear that I didn't see one the entire time I was in the state!

I would perch the lit end directly on top of a frosted glass tabletop, with the head hanging over the side so that it didnt' get TOO dirty...

Here's how I best recall the whole thing going down...

Oh, and as a point of clarification... I was STONE COLD SOBER

Dealt A _ suited, in position, with a short stack. Bet 1/3 of my stack pre-flop. Hit the draw on the flop, went all-in, over the top of an early player, got excited about the turn and river... Sat down cigar to wait for the last two to come... I'm guessing that I must have sat the thing down on the table BACKWARDS (Lit end off the table, cap on the table)

Hit the flush, doubled up :tu Alright!!! I'm in it to win it...

Where's that delicious smoke? Oh, there it is, _I see it out of the corner of my eye!_ Time for a victory draw!

Don't recall any fruity, nutty, or woodsy flavors associated with the lit end of the cigar. I just recall not liking it very much.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Not nearly as bad as accidentally taking a drink out of a spit cup...now that will make youu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just laughed so hard I was in tears. I don't know why, but this thread is hilarious. I've never smoked the wrong end. :r:r:r


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

:r thanks, guys. way to make a guy feel better. i hadn't had a drink all night and i still managed to put the ash end into my mouth. good thing i had a good inch of ash or i'd have seared my goods.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Luckilly...

I can say I have never done this with a cigar or a cigarette.





I could not imagine if I did! :hn Ew!


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

luckily for me, I've never puffed on the lit end of a cigar, but I've lit the the wrong end of a cigarette many times in the past.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I've done so with cigars by accident a few times.


for other smoking things ... you guys ever heard of blowback or shotgun?

one person puts the lit end of the smokable item in their mouth and blows a thick volume of potent smoke into the mouth and nose of another person.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Never done that, and hope I never do! :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Its happened to me like 5 times with Cigs (when i used to smoke them) actually lighting them from the filter side......... never a cigar... YET


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Always use an ash tray and always have the ash facing away. Dont drink and dont talk a lot, just listen and be aware of what you are doing at all times.

Or have a good time and smoke the wrong end every now and then:tu

TT:cb


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Reminds me of an episode of Seinfeld (The Sniffing Accountant) when Kramer's sitting at the bar with the accountant during the "sting" operation.

"Cigarette?"
"Nah. Never touch 'em."
"Well I suck 'em down like Coca-Cola! Here's to feeling good all the time." 

Then Kramer downs his beer while still smoking the cigarette. A little bit later, he accidentally puts the lit end in his mouth and continues to puff away so as to remain "inconspicuous."

:r Great stuff! :tu


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Multiple times. If I get involved in something, and quit paying attention it can happen. Then again...I am a bit of a moron. :ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Never smiked the wrong end, and never want to. . . the ash goes in the front big guy! :ss


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I've never stuck the lit end in my mouth, but I have lit the foot instead of the head before. It was dark, and I was a little drunk.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

I never stuck the lit end in mouth, but I have clipped them , took the band off, and then put it down. Come back and light the head of the cigar. You can tell when you do it because the ash looks different then normal. 

The first time you ash it it will unravel too.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

No1der said:


> I've lit the filter end of a cigarette in the past by mistake but never put the business end of a lit cigar in my mouth.


:tpd:

It's so frustrating when I've lit the filter on a cigarette. My first thought is "dammit, why won't this light?!" followed by "...this tastes disgusting. oops!" And there went $.22 down the drain!


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

If it doesn't happen to you, you don't drink enough.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

thunderbucks said:


> :tpd:
> 
> It's so frustrating when I've lit the filter on a cigarette. My first thought is "dammit, why won't this light?!" followed by "...this tastes disgusting. oops!" And there went $.22 down the drain!


:r. $.22... Only you would calculate that, Trevor.

However, what of us who are living in states such as Kentucky?

... It would then be more like $.15. :tu


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> Not nearly as bad as accidentally taking a drink out of a spit cup...now that will make youu


Oh man, that is so nasty! I NEARLY drank out of my ex-husband's spit cup once.

I know something that's worse than that though... taking a hefty swig out of a 3/4 empty beer that's been sitting outside with you for hours on a warm summer night that you've been using as a butt can. Hot beer + cigarette butts...mmmmm Yeah, I puked.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> the other day, i was having a bonfire with some buddies. i got so pre-occupied helping with the fire i stuck the wrong end of my tatuaje cojonu 03 in my mouth and ended up with a mouth full of ash.
> 
> funny thing, it didn't taste half bad. i'd describe it as sweet with a strong after taste of....ash. :ss


:r:chk I did that once


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Yep I've done it , All I can say is Tequila was involved .


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> I've never stuck the lit end in my mouth, but I have lit the foot instead of the head before. It was dark, and I was a little drunk.


 Same thing, Was piss drunk, cut my MX2 and about 2 puffs in realized I had torched the wrong end, didn't matter it was still a good smoke :tu


----------



## Ye Olde Phart (Jul 11, 2007)

Sometime. my wrong end smokes, but its usually causa sumthin I ate.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Ye Olde Phart said:


> Sometime. my wrong end smokes, but its usually causa sumthin I ate.


i never want to put that in my mouth.


----------

